# anyone else addicted...



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

...to constantly searching "merckx cycling" on ebay and obsessively checking what frames/bikes are going for?

do you hurt a little bit inside when you can't buy/afford one at the moment, and you see your dream frame go for...

a little over $400?

Someone shoot me now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=150229459065&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

I became addicted after reading this forum. Now I'm trying to acquire not one, but two frames and it's all I can think about. I need to get into rehab.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I have anything with the word Merckx listed on ebay emailed to me every day. So yes, I'm addicted too. 

Marz, what is the status on your frames?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That's the blessing and the curse of this board......it's great to have a like-minded interest group, but sucks as you know that nothing on eBay is going unwatched and you'll never be the only bidder! 

I am still holding on to the dream that some day I will stumble across a trove of vintage gear like Innergel did. That will probably happen right after I find the Arc of the Covenant.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

kjmunc said:


> That's the blessing and the curse of this board......it's great to have a like-minded interest group, but sucks as you know that nothing on eBay is going unwatched and you'll never be the only bidder!
> 
> I am still holding on to the dream that some day I will stumble across a trove of vintage gear like Innergel did. That will probably happen right after I find the Arc of the Covenant.....


And yet the funny thing is, the Merckx Corsa Extra that I bought in December - NOS, not a scratch or mark on it, I was the only bidder.

I got it cheap.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> And yet the funny thing is, the Merckx Corsa Extra that I bought in December - NOS, not a scratch or mark on it, I was the only bidder.
> 
> I got it cheap.



Well, there you went and made me feel bad.

Thanks


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

innergel said:


> I have anything with the word Merckx listed on ebay emailed to me every day. So yes, I'm addicted too.
> 
> Marz, what is the status on your frames?


I'm waiting for confirmation of the length of the tubes on the 53cm MX Leader. I'm dubious about the geometry he initially quoted so I asked him to confirm measurement of both tubes c-t-c. Then I'll send payment for two frames.

I've read that small MX Leaders are too stiff but even though I'm 170cm/5'7" I'm a fullish 182 lbs/83kg (obviously hoping to get lighter). I don't want to miss an opportunity to sample this bike especially since you've all raved so much. On the other hand it may be unsuitable for me. So I'm hedging my bets and getting the 52 corsa 0.1 as well just in case it's more appropriate. I expect I'll only keep one bike, moving the other on ebay or negotiation with my fellow forum denizens, if that's ok. It's a financial risk but I've become obsessed with the steel Merckx legend.

Rashid informs me that shipping to Australia is 1500 Rand for one frame and $USD300 for two frames, about 2400 Rand.

I'm feeling zen about the long time between replies. I'm hopeful.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Apologies to the OP for inadvertantly hijacking your thread. 

Back to Merckx addiction. I'm starting a thread about small MX Leaders.


----------



## RenoRider (Oct 17, 2007)

DM.Aelis said:


> ...to constantly searching "merckx cycling" on ebay and obsessively checking what frames/bikes are going for?
> 
> do you hurt a little bit inside when you can't buy/afford one at the moment, and you see your dream frame go for...
> 
> ...


hehehe.....
So, you like my new bike ???


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Chapeau my friend......that is a friggin steal. Still kicking myself for selling mine to make rent in grad school. I shoulda just donated plasma or something.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I diligently searched eBay for about 2 years trying to find a Corsa or MXL in my size. Whenever I tried to buy one, the prices would get bid out of my reach. Whenever I was unable to bid because I was out of town or forgot to check, then one in my size would sell for a bargain. I finally ended up buying a new Corsa 01. Then about a year after that, I stumbled across an AX in my size on another forum for a steal -- $500 for the frame, fork and headset.

Seriously, your best friend on eBay is Buy-It-Now. If you find what you like for a reasonable BIN, snap it up.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

ahahahahahaaha Reno.

So...uhh....


where do you keep it at night? Address, City, State, zip please :aureola: hehe


----------

